# Open Spot for 1 person, 2/3-2/5 @ woodland plantation



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

A few buddies and myself are headed to the woodland plantation the weekend of 2/3. They all have their boats filled but I have an open spot in mine. Is anyone interested in fishing woodland plantation with me? This is a DIY trip so we are hauling our skiffs with us. I'm fishing from an ECC Caimen LITE and need someone who can handle a push pole. I don't have a final cost but it looks like its about $200 per person per day and that includes lodging and food/drink. I should get the final cost and itinerary this week.

http://www.woodlandplantation.com/

Prefer chicken feather chunkers but will consider gear fishermen.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very interested


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

wish I could get off and go.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I mean, how mad would my wife REALLY be if I skipped out on my twins birthday party?


----------

